# US citizen marrying Italian in US, then moving to Italy



## gresu (Feb 25, 2012)

I am a US citizen marrying an Italian EU citizen in the USA, then I am moving to Italy right away. I read that we have to register the marriage with the Italian consulate and then apply for the correct visa. Has anyone gone through this process? Where you able to complete these things in Italy or you had to be here in the states to deal with the consulate?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You're going to need to contact the Italian consulate (in Los Angeles, most likely) to apply for a long-stay visa for Italy before you move over there. There may be a way to legalize your situation after your arrival, but normally it's a whole lot easier if you do things the way they expect you to.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

